# 1st Take: Klipsch RF-7 III



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got a pair of these setup in my theater. They are replacing my VMPS RM2 Towers.

The 7's go deep, really deep, with solid, tight, bass impact. Very musical.

These are the closest speakers I have had that convey the feeling of a live performance. The clarity, presence, and liquidity of the sound is stunning. Piano strings really "pop" with these.

Voices (male / female) are very lifelike.

Still doing a 24/7 break-in, to get them into playing shape. Will report back after they have a few more hours on them.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that the 7's have been running 24/7 and are broken in, the sound has not changed much from the very initial listening tests.

Still awesome, with deep, tight audiophile bass. And crystal clear mids and upper octaves. Never a hint of harshness, or being overly bright.

Male and female voices really shine with the RF-7 III's.

These are the most revealing speakers I have ever owned. Listening to good recordings on these is as close as you can get to being at an actual concert.

I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, can’t see your pics. I’ve read some nice things about the 7’s. In fact they’re the first klipsch speakers that truly caught my interest. Also, not surprised they sound the same. I think speaker break in is an old wives tale. Mostly the suspension just loosens up...


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Sorry, can’t see your pics. I’ve read some nice things about the 7’s. In fact they’re the first klipsch speakers that truly caught my interest. Also, not surprised they sound the same. I think speaker break in is an old wives tale. Mostly the suspension just loosens up...


At any rate, the best speakers I have owned, or listened to.

The pictures are there, in full living color.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Huh. I’m on Tapatalk. I’ll check the web version...


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Huh. I’m on Tapatalk. I’ll check the web version...


Everything is there on the website. On my PC, plus my iPad.


----------

